# Tempestade Tropical Zeta (Atlântico 2005)



## Minho (31 Dez 2005 às 17:17)

Aí está. No dia 30-12-2005 surge a tempestade tropical Zeta! Neste momento tem uma pressão estimada de 997HPa e ventos de 96kph e desloca-se sobre águas que rondam os 24ºC. Desde 1954 que não se formava um furacão por estas alturas.  

http://www.osei.noaa.gov/Events/Tropical/Atlantic/2005/TRCzeta364_G12.jpg


----------



## Fil (31 Dez 2005 às 19:32)

Incrivel   

A ver se chega a furacão seria interessante, pena estar a mover-se para oeste.


----------



## Antonio (1 Jan 2006 às 19:59)

Impressionante! Realmente, formou-se em águas muito frias


----------



## LUPER (1 Jan 2006 às 23:11)

Quanto a mim mais uma prova que a corrente do golfo está a mudar de direcção  

E quanto a mim tudo parece que se vai dirigindo cada vez mais para o estreito de gibraltar, o tempo o dirá


----------



## Seringador (2 Jan 2006 às 10:44)

É como já mencionei anteriormente esta época de furacões vai revelar um Inverno à Antiga!


----------



## Antonio (2 Jan 2006 às 15:31)

Percurso:


----------



## Antonio (3 Jan 2006 às 10:47)

A tempestade tropical ZETA aumentou de intensidade e está a um passo de se tornar furacão.


----------

